# Computer Games



## FrozenChosen

Does anyone here ever indulge in the occasional computer game? If so, what games do you play? I'm guessing you Reformed folks like strategy...it's the thinking man's game, well, one kind of them.

Anyways, if you have any that have multiplayer options, let's see if we can get a group of PBers at each other's throats in a video game, and not in theology!


----------



## Christopher

I was a Ages of Empire adict for some years. I have recently been developing my skills at Empire Earth. And you?


----------



## dswatts

Call me an old fuddy duddy, but my favorite is still Atari's Asteroids. I love playing it on my computer. Something about smashing those asteroids that is very stress relieving.



Grace,
Dwayne


----------



## Christopher

Ok. You old fuddy duddy!


----------



## sastark

My list of Games:

Counter-Strike
StarCraft
WarCraft (all of them)
SimCity (all of them, except 4- haven't gotten that one yet. Hmm....something to do with my day off, maybe)
Civilization (all of them)
Zoo Tycoon (a great, fun, clean sim-type game)

I know there are others, but those are the only ones I can think of right now.

Daniel, you are in AL, right? I'm not sure how well we would be able to play multiplayer games (especially ones like CS), but I'd be willing to give it a shot some time.


----------



## Christopher

When the price goes down I am planning on getting the new LOTR stratagy game &quot;Ring Wars.&quot;


----------



## FrozenChosen

*Ok, so I bought these a long time ago when I was addicted to*

Oh dear, do I really have to post my list of games? *sigh*

[u:7da2b629f3]Strategy[/u:7da2b629f3]
Age of Empires II*
Age of Mythology
Freedom Force (great clean game, look into it, sells for about $10)
Commandos*
Commandos: Beyond the Call of Duty*
Starcraft/Brood War*
Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri*
Star Wars Rebellion*
Command &amp; Conquer*
Red Alert*
Tiberian Sun*

[u:7da2b629f3]Flight Sim/Space Sim[/u:7da2b629f3]
X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter*
X-Wing Alliance
Descent Freespace*
Independence War II: Edge of Chaos
Mechwarrior III

[u:7da2b629f3]First Person Shooter[/u:7da2b629f3]
Unreal Tournament
Aliens v. Predator II
Half-Life (and all the mods)
Tribes II
Deus Ex
Rainbow Six*

[u:7da2b629f3]RPGs[/u:7da2b629f3]
Baldur's Gate
Baldur's Gate II: Shadows of Amn
Baldur's Gate II: Throne of Bhaal
Neverwinter Nights
System Shock II (MOST excellent game, one of my favorites, check it out!)*
Arcanum*
Diablo*
Diablo II*
Diablo II: Lord of Destruction*

* means I can probably play this game online. My college computer (the better of the two in the house) is not connected to the Internet, which is probably a good thing. The games not with a * are probably too requirement intensive to try on this compy.

Seth, I'm in FL right now. So not much of a change. I'm sure if you have Cable/DSL we should be fine if we try SC over B.Net or something. Or we could try a direct connection or something. Whatev, I'm cool.

**I may check out EE. I know a lot of people who have it, and it seems like it may be worth a few bucks to enjoy with other folks.


----------



## Christopher

I am really enjoying EE. It was hard getting used to moving past the age of sword and into cybers. I also have the extention so now I can go into space. I am not a real compute geek so these games are harder for me though enjoyable. I do not play them as much as I used to, however, the weather is glummy outside so I think I will play some today. 

I bought Age of Mythology a while back but my computer will not run it; not sure why.


----------



## Mary

See, Christopher...you say you guys aren't nerds, and within the same hour or so, THIS thread gets posted.

Proud to say I haven't played a video game since Space Invaders. My cousin calls Nintendo &quot;Nofriendo&quot;...

Mary


----------



## Christopher

Hey Mary, we are talking about PC games. there is a differance . . . ok, maybe not. They are great stress relievers. So, ok, maybe we are a little nerdy. But you are on the board too and it looks like you fit in with us really well here. What does that say about you? LOL


----------



## Mary

[quote:515e54370d][i:515e54370d]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:515e54370d]
Hey Mary, we are talking about PC games. there is a differance . . . ok, maybe not. They are great stress relievers. So, ok, maybe we are a little nerdy. But you are on the board too and it looks like you fit in with us really well here. What does that say about you? LOL [/quote:515e54370d]

[b:515e54370d]HEY!!!![/b:515e54370d]

Actually, did you ever see &quot;Say Anything&quot;? They say &quot;Diane Court is a brain, trapped in the body of a game show hostess&quot;...well, I do have certain nerdy tendencies, which have been carefully pruned to keep from getting too strong. Like a bonsai. When you're the only white kid in your grade, you've already got 2 strikes against you, so I definately kept the nerd quotient under wraps. As I got older, and realized that I definately don't look like a nerd, I ran with it. And look, ma, no nerdiness at all (to the naked eye, anyway!)

But there are levels of nerdiness. Being nerdy about theology is not the same as being nerdy about video games. At least, I'm clinging to that. So there. And I take extreme comfort in the fact that not only did I not know you were talking about computer games, but that the only computer game I have EVER played is Solitaire.

Mary


----------



## Christopher

So let me ge this straight, your brain is like a bonsai tree?!  

I know of ceveral theological nerds. They used to live in the dorms, smelled never took showers, no social grace and argued about some of the most trivial theological things. Once when I was at Seminary the bookstore was haveing a huge sale so I went there before it opened with a friend. We were the first in line. Behind us was the nerd pack. When the doos opened these brothers litteraly pushed me and my friends aside and actually ran to the far end of the store where the had the sale books. An interresting group.


----------



## a

solitaire


----------



## Christopher

Well I played a little EE today whiel tending my boys. Noah likes to sit on my lap and watch. Today I was the Roman Empire. I chased down a bunch of invading barbarians.


----------



## FrozenChosen

Chris, does EE have multiplayer?


----------



## Gregg

[quote:a7a468ea0e][i:a7a468ea0e]Originally posted by dswatts[/i:a7a468ea0e]
Call me an old fuddy duddy, but my favorite is still Atari's Asteroids. I love playing it on my computer. Something about smashing those asteroids that is very stress relieving.



Grace,
Dwayne [/quote:a7a468ea0e]




A platoon of old fuddy duddies gathered for the computer game olympics.


----------



## Augusta

Me and hubby play pc games together. Here is our list.

Quake
Rogue Spear
Unreal Tournament
Red Alert
Age of Empires
Age of Mythology

I also loved:

Monkey Island 
Lara Croft
Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine
Myst

Now we play Xbox games mostly which are awesome. Especially Halo.


----------



## Christopher

[quote:f08458e1c0][i:f08458e1c0]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:f08458e1c0]
Chris, does EE have multiplayer? [/quote:f08458e1c0]

Why, yes it does.


----------



## Authorised

Pretty much anything in the Command and Conquer Series is good, Red Alert being the best. Except for Red Alert 2 which has a stupid storyline and even more idiotic mission briefings. 

The graphics on Soldier of Fortune II make all the other first-person shooters look like something from the 1970s.

Of course, anything by Sid Meier is good, except where they sort of sag in the middle, a common problem with turn-based games.


----------



## humble_soul

I only play 2 games (in order of time):

1) Starcraft/Broodwar
2) Delta Force: Black Hawk Down


----------



## FrozenChosen

So, let's think,

Who's up for Starcraft at some point?


----------



## humble_soul

Just name the time, I will try to make room in the schedule to play.

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by humble_soul]


----------



## luvroftheWord

I could go for some Starcraft.


----------



## FrozenChosen

Ok, this is neat.

So I'll get my work schedule tomorrow, and I'll update with the info.


----------



## Mary

[quote:3d6e0d0442][i:3d6e0d0442]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:3d6e0d0442]
Ok, this is neat.

So I'll get my work schedule tomorrow, and I'll update with the info. [/quote:3d6e0d0442]

Am I following this? You guys are going to play computer games together from different parts of the country?

Awww, that's so CUTE! Have fun, fellas!

Mary :bs2:


----------



## FrozenChosen

Mary,

You should buy the game and join in, and then I can zealot rush your face off.


----------



## Mary

[quote:e798f47a7a][i:e798f47a7a]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:e798f47a7a]
Mary,

You should buy the game and join in, and then I can zealot rush your face off. [/quote:e798f47a7a]

I have no idea what you just said...but it sounded like an insult...

Mary


----------



## humble_soul

Mary,

I don't think it's an insult. It sounds more like a challenge!

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by humble_soul]


----------



## luvroftheWord

We'll see if you can pull off your Zealot rush before I take you out with my Zerglings! 

Actually, I use Protoss as well. But I'm more into Dark Templars than Zealots. (That was for Starcraft nerds like me)


----------



## Mary

[quote:c884987043][i:c884987043]Originally posted by humble_soul[/i:c884987043]
Mary,

I don't think it's an insult. It sounds more like a challenge!

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by humble_soul] [/quote:c884987043]

I definately got a &quot;challenging&quot; vibe from the post, too, but when someone says they want to &quot;zealot rush my face off&quot; I have to wonder if hydrochloric acid is involved. I LIKE my face; it works well for me. 

I think FC just thinks it would be funny to beat me at whatever game this is. FC, have you seen the commercial with the granddad and grandson playing video games together, and the kid keeps saying &quot;I win.&quot; &quot;You lose.&quot; &quot;I win again.&quot; That is basically what you could expect if I suddenly took up video games. I seriously haven't played a video game since Space Invaders (circa 1982). And I only played it about twice then!

Unless you're SO bad at it that this is the only way you can win...

NO!!!!! I GET IT!!!!!!!!!! You're trying to convert me; to turn me into a nerd!!! 

I don't know. This is one of those crossroads in life that people talk about. I'm studying theology, I'm going to go back to school, I've gotten into genealogy, and now video games??? Maybe there's something I need to face about myself. Maybe if I'm honest and open with myself... am I a closeted nerd?! (Don't answer that, Paul!)

Sigh. Where do I go to buy a video game? 

Mary :bs2:


----------



## cupotea

right now just x-box

Halo
Morrowind

When Halo 2 comes out (x-box live compatible) we should get a team of puritans together and go out to slaughter the heathen! Can I hear a &quot;Jihad!!!!&quot; No... wait... that would involve shouting... we don't do that.


----------



## Ianterrell

A Halo 2 &quot;New Model Army&quot; would be so fun. I'm not very good at it though!


----------



## VanVos

Just been playing Hola tonight at my friends, needlessly brutal and violent but apart from that excellent, I love the monastery music though..... Actually I haven't owned a game console since I was a kid and boy they have changed a lot, it's the first time I felt old. I used have the nintendo 8 bit. Favorite game Kung Fu, my brother and I got in the nintendo magazine for top scores (my only claim to fame) 

VanVos

[Edited on 5-30-2004 by VanVos]


----------



## A_Wild_Boar

[quote:2df7a0d7c0][i:2df7a0d7c0]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:2df7a0d7c0]
Does anyone here ever indulge in the occasional computer game? If so, what games do you play? I'm guessing you Reformed folks like strategy...it's the thinking man's game, well, one kind of them.

Anyways, if you have any that have multiplayer options, let's see if we can get a group of PBers at each other's throats in a video game, and not in theology!  [/quote:2df7a0d7c0]

I have Serious Sam installed on all my computers. I team up with my two kids and we slay the monsters together. I have the gore set to &quot;hippie&quot;. Instead of blood, flowerd pop out of them when you shoot em. That then leave little piles of flowerd instead of dead monsters on the ground. Its real fun when my 9 yr old calls out to me from his room to cover the back while he and his brother try to find a way out of the mazes. Sometimes you hear &quot;watch out Dad there are a bunch comming your way&quot;.

Great for a rainy day.

Sometimes I set it to frag-match and we can play against each other.

I play BF1942 online probably too much. Not for the kids because you play against other players and some folks get pretty vulgar online.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I play Halo at work when one of these younger guys manages to bring an X-box in. It's fun. The enlisted guys love it when I play too because it gives them a justified opportunity to beat on an officer. :bs2:

I have some PC games at home:
Civilization 2
Ceaser III
X-wing
Sim City
Tachyon

But I really don't have much time to play them anymore.


----------



## FrozenChosen

ANyone wanna play Tuesday evening? StarCraft?


----------



## JonathonHunt

I have many games, lots of soccer playing and management ones particularly, along with sim-justabouteverything. I also have a japanese strategy game called Takeda. But my favourite game is Risk II. Nothing like it!


----------



## luvroftheWord

[quote:0507ff1d9e]ANyone wanna play Tuesday evening? StarCraft?[/quote:0507ff1d9e]

It depends on how many people play. I prefer to play team games rather than one on one just because I do much better when I know somebody's got my back.


----------



## Augusta

[quote:fb569d365c][i:fb569d365c]Originally posted by calvinistkid[/i:fb569d365c]
right now just x-box

Halo
Morrowind

When Halo 2 comes out (x-box live compatible) we should get a team of puritans together and go out to slaughter the heathen! Can I hear a &quot;Jihad!!!!&quot; No... wait... that would involve shouting... we don't do that. [/quote:fb569d365c]

Yeah, we can start a clan called the &quot;Reformers&quot;. With Xbox live you can chat with each other real-time and talk theology  while annihilating the enemy. 

[Edited on 5-31-2004 by Augusta]


----------



## humble_soul

Tuesday Starcraft sounds good, depending on the time.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

*Augusta*

You have a U2U, see above in the right hand corner.


----------



## FrozenChosen

Not sure about times, perhaps 10:00 central time?

Does everyone have AIM?


----------



## cupotea

I was playing computer games for quite some time, but it became to expensive to keep upgrading. Now, I play my XBox, which never needs upgrading, and I always know that it will play the latest releases. I recently beat Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow. It was a rewarding and lovely experience, defending America from evildoers who sought the destruction of the good people of America: particularly via a deadly smallpox plague.

Now, everywhere I go, I notice the shadows and wonder to myself whether they will properly hide me, should a terrorist happen to mosey around the corner.


----------



## Ianterrell

Adam, but your console does need upgrading in a sense. You will soon have to buy an Xbox2.


----------



## Me Died Blue

Can I get an &quot;Amen!&quot; on the Halo?

And ya just gotta love computer Risk, especially the Europe map!

And, yes, I'll admit my nerd status...Slime Volleyball! (And virtually any other game at http://www.addictinggames.com!)

Also, does anyone else here like, or even know about, JezzBall?

Chris


----------



## raderag

Sopwith on an 80086(XT) rules!!


----------



## FrozenChosen

Starcraft is sidelined for me, technical issues. I'll try and get them resolved soon. I may just try and find a version of it by itself (they usually package SC and BW together now).


----------



## Harrie

It amazes me that games like Diablo, Quake and Unreal Tourament are mentioned here. These games are very violent and very non-christian.

I don't think God wants us to entertain with games where you can kill with a chainsaw for fun or you are called &quot;Godlike&quot; when you kill 25 persons in a row without being killed.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I have to fight against making games an idol in my life, I really do. I own many PC games, an XBox, a PS2, and a Game Cube. I even still play my Sega Dreamcast once in a while!

Right now I am playing NCAA 2005 on the PS2.

PC wise I like Unreal Tournament and Far Cry.

I also must say Painkiller is an amazing game even though it's theology is HORRID! (God gets a guy out of Purgatory to take out demon leaders)

[Edited on 7/17/2004 by houseparent]


----------

